
Farewell from Weave - chejazi
Weave.in was a service that partnered you with other professionals in your area to meet over coffee&#x2F;etc. I received this email from them ~2PM PST July 12, 2016<p>====<p>Hello,<p>We started Weave to make expanding your professional network easy, productive, and enjoyable. In the last 3 years we&#x27;ve created hundreds of thousands of new professional connections. Connections that became co-founders, investors, mentors, co-workers, and friends. Your stories were what made working on Weave so fun and fulfilling.<p>While Weave became the primary source of new professional connections for many people, we were unable to make it financially viable. As of next Monday, we will be shutting Weave down.<p>Thank you so much for being part of our community. You made time to meet and help complete strangers. You were what made Weave great.<p>The Weave Team<p>PS: If you&#x27;d like to download a list of your matches, respond to this email and let us know. Premium Members will receive a refund for this month.
======
rahimnathwani
I'm curious to know more about this. Perhaps when the team has some breathing
space, zealoustiger or fuJiin could share more about the decision.

Also, if you don't mind sharing, it would be good to know more about what it
would have cost to continue to run the service without any additional features
or support.

